# Ghostie's Guppy Family!



## GhostieChanie (Nov 26, 2016)

For the first post, I will show you the first day(S)!

Day 1 With Guppies:

I didn't know it yet but I got two pregnant females. Went to Petsmart bought 10 ghost shrimp, a male fancy guppy, and a female fancy guppy. then I head over to a new store I had never been to and I bought 10 more ghost shrimp and two female guppies (don't remember the breed) anyway, took them home let them sit at the top of the tank for an hour and let them loose then about 15 minutes later I spot something. I think it's nothing and take a closer look only to find it's a baby fish. I was shocked, I got one of two out only to see the other one get eaten. I looked up guppy fry till my eyes hurt. It's was now night and the baby fish was in a cup (the ones bettas come in) I had no idea what to do. So I went to bed.



Day 2 With Guppies:

I found more guppy fry in the tank when I woke up, more than 10! that's when I said I'm going to the store, so I went to the store and bought a 10 gallon for the fry and some food for them. It cost me around 27 dollars but at that moment I promised that I would be there fish mama and I would never harm them. The first baby had a name, Sushi. Sushi would now be my baby MY little one. I put the fry into the 10 gallon and then spent all day making food for the fry. I will say right here right now that it was hard. 










Day 3 With Guppies: (Today - 1-10-2017)

Today Is my lazy day, I was drawing and i fed the babys thats it now I'm going to play my ps4 <3


----------



## GhostieChanie (Nov 26, 2016)

Another photo (Day 3)


----------



## GhostieChanie (Nov 26, 2016)

Day four.

no photos today, I didn't do much today I put my goldfish into my large fishtank they ruined it so I removed them they are back in my 43 gallon. Now my four guppys (3 girls 1 boy) are living the my 45 gallon. With my 6 female bettas in the as well. I think the baby's are doing well. My bettas loved today it was blood worm Wednesday!!! I'm thinking of starting a youtube and uploading a fish journal on there maybe once a week? Nothing more, signing off~


----------

